# Can teething cause a sore bum?



## NuKe

Poppy used to get terrible nappy rash in sposies, but when we switched to cloth I stopped using bum cream as we didn't need it! Since Friday she's been doing 3/4 explosive teething poos a day (compared to her usual 1 solid poo), and today her bum is soooo red and raw. I had to put cream on it earlier and she winced and cried :cry: looks burnt, like it did when she used to get bad nappy rash. can this be caused by teething directly? Or is it likely to be from the poo? she's in fine form and eating/drinking well so I don't think she's sick!


----------



## Rachel_C

I think teething changes their poo so it can irritate them a lot more easily, especially if they're pooing more frequently too. Try a liner soaked in camomile tea to soothe it, poor LO. It's really calming and instantly soothing, and it helps with the healing in my experience.


----------



## Elphaba

I would guess that the teething is causing the explosive poos and the poos in turn are causing the rash.


----------



## Eala

Teething changes the composition of saliva, somehow. The way my HV explained it is that the saliva breaks down the gums to allow the tooth to come through. This change in saliva means that it can upset the tummy, and can also make wee harsher on the skin. (Not sure whether it is acidic or alkaline, but either way, it gets more irritating). I imagine either the same happens to poo. Either that, or the sheer amount of poo'ing plus the fact that the wee is irritating the skin, equals a very sore bottom :(


----------



## NuKe

thanks girls. I can't imagine how sore it must be for her. I've got her in her bambinex teddys constantly now, as I imagine they would be a lot nicer on a sore bum than an itti. thanks for the tip rachel ill def try that tomorrow!!


----------



## LittlePants

It's the reaction of poo with wee that causes the problem, and the frequency of the pooing will be the cause of the rash. Change her as soon as you possibly can, and try to leave her nappy free for a few minutes when you change her. That should help a lot. Also, if you have an aloe plant on your kitchen window sill, the sap is incredibly healing. Just break ff a leaf, and smear the sap on her bum (as long as the skin isn't broken) and let it dry before putting a fresh nappy on. It's pure aloe vera! Geat for burns in the kitchen too - it takes the sting right out.


----------



## gaer

My LO is the same...exploding teething poos and bleeding bum!! 
If you can stick LO in the sun with no diaper...? Poor baby!!


----------



## NuKe

thanks ladies!!


----------



## NaturalMomma

Yup, that's how I know ds2 is teething. He'll have bad poo and that'll give him a horrible rash. 

The Motherlove bum stuff works wonders on his rashes. It takes them away by the next diaper change (or close to it).


----------



## NuKe

^thanks for that, i just ordered some!


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Ooh, just a thought, I don't know if you use paper liners or not, but when Lucas' bum went like this we thought it was teething at first, turned out it was the liners.
Boots' frigging own brand, they are vile. Reek of bleach, they're rough, his poor bum was red raw and bleeding, he didn't sleep for days because he couldn't sit/lie on his back, and eventually he needed cream from the doctor because it took us a few days to trace it back to them.

That sounded like more of a rant :haha:
All I really meant was - it's probably teething but just incase you've changed any off your nappy-ing habits in the last few days, don't write it off just yet iykwim :flower:


----------



## Miss_Bump

I agree with what's been posted already and if your BF breast milk is good too!


----------



## NuKe

Kate&Lucas said:


> Ooh, just a thought, I don't know if you use paper liners or not, but when Lucas' bum went like this we thought it was teething at first, turned out it was the liners.
> Boots' frigging own brand, they are vile. Reek of bleach, they're rough, his poor bum was red raw and bleeding, he didn't sleep for days because he couldn't sit/lie on his back, and eventually he needed cream from the doctor because it took us a few days to trace it back to them.
> 
> That sounded like more of a rant :haha:
> All I really meant was - it's probably teething but just incase you've changed any off your nappy-ing habits in the last few days, don't write it off just yet iykwim :flower:

we use fleece liners! I've never liked the thought of paper ones, I just imagine it must be soo uncomfortable! :blush:


----------



## mommy43

u can try silver liners they are meant to be good 
not tried them myself yet but heard good things about them


----------



## NuKe

silver liners?? wer do you get those? :flower:


----------



## misspeach24

where do you get that motherlove bum creme?


----------



## NuKe

https://www.motherlove.com/product/2301_DR-Diaper-Rash-and-Thrush.html


----------



## mommy43

twinkleontheweb do silver liners but are out of stock:(


----------



## modo

I really advise nudey naps. I lay a big towel in Bobby's cotbed and put him down nude. Any mess in contained in one area (he has never actually pooed) and it's easy to clean up :)


----------



## NuKe

thanks modo! I think I'll do that! Her bum is a LOT better today but still really raw and theres a wee bit of broken skin :cry:


----------



## modo

Poor Poppy :( :hugs:


----------

